# Mk3 VR6 gauges dont worrk. help



## GTI Jay (Feb 11, 2010)

I have a 95 vw golf gti vr6 and the speedometer and tachometer both do not work. They sometimes do but thats very rarely. temp and fuel work all the time but speed and rpm never really work. speedometer just sits there and goes bouncy bounce insanely fast from 0-5 mph and tach does nothing. I have the whole assembly pulled out right now and cant find a diy or something where someone fixed this on theirs before. Can anyone help? Thank you


----------



## deletedo1m (Jul 10, 2007)

Clusters going bad is a common mkIII issue. Sometimes loose connections can be fixed but usually it is time for another cluster.


----------



## SmashinIt (Jul 16, 2009)

i had the very same problem in my 97 GTI VR6. i never got it fixed b4 i wrecked it, but i was told that resoldering the points on the circuit board can fix it due to cracking. if you take a magnifying glass and scout out those bad contacts you should be able to fix it. BTW on mine i noticed that the gauges liek to work best in cold weather when the car is also cold, have you noticed this?


----------



## GTI Jay (Feb 11, 2010)

yess i have noticed that!! That sounds like what happens with mine. They always seem to work better in colder weather. Not sure why that is..


----------



## BOOGATA (May 2, 2010)

I'm currently having the same problem...one day I started the car and no speedo/tach (temp, fuel gauges and all other MFA functions still work fine). Now it's been about 2 months and I'd estimate it only works maybe 3-4x per week, if that. Anyone figure out a fix for this?


----------



## antidote04 (Feb 19, 2010)

ive got the same dang thing. its annoying the hell out of me.


----------



## SmashinIt (Jul 16, 2009)

this might help some.
http://tech.bentleypublishers.com/thread.jspa?threadID=25868&tstart=0


----------



## BOOGATA (May 2, 2010)

jesselee06 said:


> this might help some.
> http://tech.bentleypublishers.com/thread.jspa?threadID=25868&tstart=0


thanks!


----------



## copternadle (Aug 4, 2009)

GTI Jay said:


> I have a 95 vw golf gti vr6 and the speedometer and tachometer both do not work. They sometimes do but thats very rarely. temp and fuel work all the time but speed and rpm never really work. speedometer just sits there and goes bouncy bounce insanely fast from 0-5 mph and tach does nothing. I have the whole assembly pulled out right now and cant find a diy or something where someone fixed this on theirs before. Can anyone help? Thank you


Well how long is that gauge? Maybe it's mechanism is faulty. I suggest you get a Auto Meter.


----------

